
Show HN: Professional broadcasting engine written in c++, opencl, opengl and qt - MotionCaster
https://www.motioncaster.com/
======
Fundlab
I love the fact that the UI has professional switcher buttons but how is this
different from OBS?

~~~
MotionCaster
Thanks for your interest, our launch is very recent so this our minimum viable
product. We have a lot of features coming up including a built-in macro
function to automate complex or repetitive tasks.

At this point we are confident MotionCaster has the smallest resource
footprint even if 4K videos are recorded simultaneously with live streaming.

Secondly, it has a built-in title maker that can make vector-based images,
videos, subtitles, virtual studio, You can make high-quality broadcast content
fast and easy.

This is possible because it's been programmed to take full advantage of system
resources through our own video processing engine and optimal resource
distribution.

So when you have the same computer specs, you can do more than other software
and process higher resolution vid

